
Show HN: A Git plugin that simplifies common development workflows - handler
http://blog.originate.com/blog/2015/09/08/scaling-collaborative-software-development/
======
mrcoles
Cool idea! I think I’d feel more comfortable using it with some clearer
documentation on what exactly happens. The itertools pydocs are pretty
relevant (even if their code snippets are “this is roughly equivalent to…”):
[https://docs.python.org/2/library/itertools.html#itertool-
fu...](https://docs.python.org/2/library/itertools.html#itertool-functions)

Also, what does it say if I do `git help ship`?

~~~
kevingoslar
Git Town committer here. Our commands output the detailed Git commands when
they run. In addition, we provide a summary of what each command does in its
man page (see [https://github.com/Originate/git-
town/blob/master/documentat...](https://github.com/Originate/git-
town/blob/master/documentation/commands/git-hack.md) for an example).

You have a good point about it being valuable to document the steps run by
each command in more detail though. We'll add this, thanks for the suggestion!
:)

Btw "git help ship" displays the man page for "git-ship".

~~~
mrcoles
Good stuff. That’s nice it outputs the commands. Have you considered adding a
`[--dry-run|-n]` flag to see the command output in a safe way?

~~~
kevingoslar
That's an excellent suggestion, thanks! Coming soon!

